
Don’t Be a Stranger - Lightning
http://thenewinquiry.com/essays/dont-be-a-stranger/
======
dylok4200
Catfish is mostly correct but not really going to what happens on the gaming
systems or alternate reality sites. All the fake profiles with images of dead
people or family who aren't online is freaky. Then there are the superfreaks
like talhotblond posting pics of her own kid to pass her nasty old self as a
hot young girl. Sick.

